# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Pellets de madera

## javi

Estoy interesado en la cotizacion de pellet de madera puestos en puerto para su distribucion y venta en España asi que agradeceria me manden a mi correo ofertas y cantidades.
Un saludo. 
Correo:j.roy.pablo@gmail.comTemas similares: Invertir en Madera? Artículo: Loreto exportaría madera por US$ 2,000 millones al año si tuviera la conectividad necesaria Pellets de madera El 18% de materiales que se usan en construcciones corresponde a madera o sus manufacturas Sólo el 1% de la madera que se consume en España procede de bosques sostenibles

----------


## Gonzalord

Buenas tardes, 
¿Deseas pellets o pallets (parihuelas)? por favor especificar, soy asesor comercial de una empresa fabricante y distribuidora de pallets de madera. 
Saludos,
Gonzalo Vidal

----------

